# VapeCon Virgin Tips



## baksteen8168 (21/8/18)

So with it being my first VapeCon, I thought it would be good to ask the Convention Veterans for some tips.

Something like a do and don't list?

Do drink lots of water
Don't be an asshat

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape-O-Naut (21/8/18)

Get there nice and early, sometimes people start queuing from 4am!
Make sure you have enough batteries to last you the day!
Have a bag ready for all the awesome goodies you will be getting
Make some new friends, dont be shy to mingle, 

And most importantly have as much fun as possible!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (21/8/18)

Do get your name badge!
Do come say "hi" to the team!
Do slip Stosta a R50!
Do get a Balkan burger!

Don't miss out!

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Silver (21/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> So with it being my first VapeCon, I thought it would be good to ask the Convention Veterans for some tips.
> 
> Something like a do and don't list?
> 
> ...



Hi @baksteen8168 - we going to be putting out a VapeCon Visitors Guide of sorts pretty soon.
Just hang ten... we working on it.
Thanks for the thread though - good to see

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt (21/8/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @baksteen8168 - we going to be putting out a VapeCon Visitors Guide of sorts pretty soon.
> Just hang ten... we working on it.
> Thanks for the thread though - good to see


Wait... what... @Silver just said "just hang ten"...

Scheem it's gonna snow soon now. That is the first time i have ever seen @Silver use any form of slang or less than perfect English.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @baksteen8168 - we going to be putting out a VapeCon Visitors Guide of sorts pretty soon.
> Just hang ten... we working on it.
> Thanks for the thread though - good to see



Thanks @Silver 

Thread was mainly started so that I don't run from stand to stand, only to miss everything in excitement and leave with nothing. 
I am also REALLY worried that come Sunday all the good stuff will already be gone, but I suppose I'll have to trust the vendors on that one.


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/18)

Roodt said:


> Wait... what... @Silver just said "just hang ten"...
> 
> Scheem it's gonna snow soon now. That is the first time i have ever seen @Silver use any form of slang or less than perfect English.


 I bring out the worst in people 

Have you ever seen @Silver do a "silver"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roodt (21/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> I bring out the worst in people
> 
> Have you ever seen @Silver do a "silver"


Unfortunately i have never had the pleasure of meeting @Silver , i do hope to do so someday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (21/8/18)

Nice thread man.

So what ive gathered from my experience last year:
-Carry something nice and warm as it was extremely windy in the queue
-Carry a flask of coffee to get you through the wait
-Make friends with the people in the queue so that you guys can have turns to chill in your cars by alternating
-Get to vendors before all the ridiculous specials run out
-Hydrate as much as possible as you will definitely get parched
-Try the juices at the ecigsa stand and be sure to vote for the best juice
-Meet the ecigsa team-though they will be extremely busy
-Grab some lekker food
-Don't miss out on the free random juices and cotton that usually get thrown in the air
-Hoot for me in the cloud comp
-Take advantage of the nice seating area to meet new people and experience building and wicking tips

I think that's about all I can remember at this point

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## BATMAN (21/8/18)

Roodt said:


> Unfortunately i have never had the pleasure of meeting @Silver , i do hope to do so someday.


@Silver is a champ and he is exactly how he is here on the forum-polite and engaging.

Probably my first mate on the forum when I joined.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape-O-Naut (21/8/18)

BATMAN said:


> @Silver is a champ and he is exactly how he is here on the forum-polite and engaging.
> 
> Probably my first mate on the forum when I joined.



I can attest to this statement, real stand up guy! Very humble aswell

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/18)

BATMAN said:


> @Silver is a champ and he is exactly how he is here on the forum-polite and engaging.
> 
> Probably my first mate on the forum when I joined.


Also the first REO I had a hit on. @Silver - IIRC it was 5 Pawns - Bowdens Mate

But enough of the thread derailment. Onwards with the tips!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (21/8/18)

Oh and make sure to wear the WEIRDEST shit.

@Rob Fisher will announce "this prize will be given to....the first person to show me purple underwear!'' (true story)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/18)

BATMAN said:


> Oh and make sure to wear the WEIRDEST shit.
> 
> @Rob Fisher will announce "this prize will be given to....the first person to show me purple underwear!'' (true story)


Solid tip this one! So I'll be going in drag then...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (21/8/18)

I thought this thread was about drip tips..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jm10 (21/8/18)

Adephi said:


> I thought this thread was about drip tips..



I thought this thread was about virgin drip tips.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (21/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> So with it being my first VapeCon, I thought it would be good to ask the Convention Veterans for some tips.
> 
> Something like a do and don't list?
> 
> ...



@baksteen8168 
The Official VapeCon 2018 Visitor's guide has been published!

Check it out here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-the-visitors-guide.t52837/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (21/8/18)

If you old or don't like standing bring a chair with  oh and sunscreen always use sunscreen.....


----------



## Cor (21/8/18)

And remember a pillow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (21/8/18)

BATMAN said:


> Nice thread man.
> 
> So what ive gathered from my experience last year:
> -Carry something nice and warm as it was extremely windy in the queue
> ...


Pfffffftttt grabing support for the cloud comp sneaky sneaky sneaky.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (21/8/18)

Cor said:


> And remember a pillow


Is there a pillow fight competition we are not aware of?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/18)

Silver said:


> @baksteen8168
> The Official VapeCon 2018 Visitor's guide has been published!
> 
> Check it out here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-the-visitors-guide.t52837/


Thanks @Silver 


Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (21/8/18)

Cor said:


> Pfffffftttt grabing support for the cloud comp sneaky sneaky sneaky.


And here I thought that went unnoticed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapordude (21/8/18)

I'll give this a bash:

Vapordudes 11 Pro-Tips to enjoying Vapecon 2018

1) *Get there early for parking!* Its basically an open field so its every vaper for himself (no kidding).
_*Pro-tip. Give the car guard R10 to find you a parking. _


2) Bring a backpack of supplies (water, food, extra batteries, chargers, powerbanks, wick and wire, tools etc), anything can happen but dont burden yourself by lugging around a 5KG bag if you're only there for 2 hours. Not really pro-tip but cash wise tip: Don't spend money on food and drinks thats a suckers playground, you can get an extra 2-3 flavors alone just by bringing stuff from home. 

3) The snake line dissolves into a mad grasp for freebies near gate opening time and its FCFS (First Come First Served) deals inside, everytime. Get as _close _as possible as _early _as possible.(thank me later).

4) Assume your budget and stick to it. Don't buy another mod if you've got 3 already you dummy. Also, if you've had bats for a year, get them replaced. If you overspend you will regret it instead of having a good time...

5) Say hello to Uncle Rob and Silver (this is a *non-negotiable*).

6) Download the map of the vendor stalls *a day before* and mark where you should goto to capitalize on the best deals in the shortest amount of time. The VC staff will hand them out at the gate but bring one just incase. I lost my map and had to go all the way to the entrance to get another.

7) Don't waste time in the first hour of the mad rush...get your essentials and after that its smooth sailing son
*Pro-tip #2: Bring a pen and paper to mark down vendors and sales at their stalls. Some vendors wont announce their goodies till the day, you may be surprised...

8) Keep an eye on ALL of your belongings, there are *alot *of skelms that dress like vapers to blend in and will escape quickly. If someone bumps you, immediately check your pockets.

9) Bring a jersey and a hat.

_10) _Stay for the talk/panels round 11am. This year the new CEO will be talking about the upcoming regulations. Get your butt on a seat and listen

11) Don't be a doos...be lekker.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (21/8/18)

Here's my little contribution....

@Vapordude maybe not a good idea 'bribing' the guards in general they are not allowed to take any money.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapordude (21/8/18)

Daniel said:


> Here's my little contribution....
> 
> @Vapordude maybe not a good idea 'bribing' the guards in general they are not allowed to take any money.....




Well i meant, have them find you a parking then when you LEAVE you'll give em the money. Its like bribery with extra steps


----------



## Christos (22/8/18)

Stosta said:


> Do get your name badge!
> Do come say "hi" to the team!
> Do slip Stosta a R50!
> Do get a Balkan burger!
> ...


R50? bloody cheapskate for all the abuse you take IMHO

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

